# Who makes a camber kit for the b14?



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

I'm looking for the front and rear camber kit. i bought the camber bolt but they didn't work. i triend ground-control.com but there web site is down. i need 2 know where i can get one please leave web addrewss or link. thanx.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

got_sixth said:


> I'm looking for the front and rear camber kit. i bought the camber bolt but they didn't work. i triend ground-control.com but there web site is down. i need 2 know where i can get one please leave web addrewss or link. thanx.


For what kind of suspension? Ground control sells plates for the front that are for use with their coilovers. Stillen sells plates for use with other setups. 

The rear is not adjustable and as such there is no need to try and get a camber kit for the rear.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

i got the kyb gr-2 and tein 2 tech spring with a 2.5 in drop for the front. the wheel tilts in a little i was looking for an adjustable camber kit or something not sure just need something 2 align it so i dont bald my tires in the inside.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

got_sixth said:


> i got the kyb gr-2 and tein 2 tech spring with a 2.5 in drop for the front. the wheel tilts in a little i was looking for an adjustable camber kit or something not sure just need something 2 align it so i dont bald my tires in the inside.



Camber is the inward tilt you are describing. It does not have a horrible effect on tire wear. Make sure you get the car aligned and the toe is set to zero. Even if you have negative camber it will not wear yoru tires out in a hurry. I have driven with 2 degrees of negative camber on the street for over 5 years. The ONLY time I had a tire wear issue was when I had the toe set to 1/8" out for autocrossing. 

No need for a camber kit on yoru current setup if you get the car aligned for proper spec. on toe.


----------



## got_sixth (Jun 11, 2006)

pep boys say they wont align my wheels because it's got lowering springs.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

got_sixth said:


> pep boys say they wont align my wheels because it's got lowering springs.


Then they suck. Find an alignment shop to do a front wheel alignment (the rear is not adjustable so it won't matter) and be done with it. Regardless of what they tell you about negative camber, the real killer is toe. Just have them make sure the toe is at ZERO. They should have NO problem getting it there regardless of the lowering springs. 

I am giving you the best most accurate advice in this issue as is possible. I have personally gone through this with my car and have had it aligned in excess of 20 times for racing purposes. If you follow my suggestions you should have little to no problems!


----------

